# puppy humping....



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You have a normal puppy and you are doing the right thing to get him to stop.


----------



## LoveforBree (Apr 15, 2010)

I was surprised when my golden started humping his pillow just a couple of days after I brought him home. He was 9 weeks old at the time, so they do start this behavior very early. 

When we attended a puppy class, I was told by the trainer to immediately stop them from doing it, and definitely don't give them any positive attention while their doing it. This advice eventually worked for me, but it does take some time.


----------



## MilosMommy (May 24, 2010)

Milo did the same thing the first few weeks after he came home. The vet said he was just happy with us and so excited that he couldn't help it and that at that age it isn't the same as when they hump and they are older. He was just saying he loved us basically. We would stop him when he did it but never yelled at him for it. He grew out of it once he got used to us and I guess realized he was here to stay.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Be aware of how you remove your puppy from your leg...sometimes the touching/pushing can be reinforcing.

Ignoring it can be a good option and for most young puppies, the behavior will stop on it's own within a week.

The other thing to consider is that mounting is often a conflict behavior. If we make interactions more predictable, our puppy will know how to get our attention in other ways. Throughout the day ask for behaviors and reinforce with treats/kibble. 

Make a list of when mounting/biting is most likely to occur (and be specific, not "always!"). And we can help you with htose situations. Example: When you let him out of the crate in the morning. So...before openign the door, drop some kibbles on the floor outside of the crate. Open the door. When he's done eating, have him sit. Give him a kibble. Walk a bit closer to the door. Have him sit, give a kibble...repeat until you're outside...


----------



## Maurice (Nov 12, 2009)

Our ten week old bitch does this as well - Is that normal?


----------



## twillobee (Dec 30, 2013)

"Ignoring it can be a good option and for most young puppies, the behavior will stop on it's own within a week."

I sure hope this behavior will stop on it's own. I don't remember any of my other golden males starting this young. Took my 8 wk to the vet yesterday and he started humping the tech....eww


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

We call it "twerking" ;-) and yes I was surprised that it started right away too. At that age it doesn't mean anything...just an excited behavior.

Now at almost 17 weeks old, it has lessened because he has other exciting things to do.

Ignoring it can work, walking away can work, walking towards/into them can work, redirecting can work. It's trial and error...no one fix and might be a different fix every day.


----------

